# Enough Light for Red Plants?



## I Should Go (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi guys

Just a quick question. Is my light enough for growing red plants like A. Reineckii? Or should I increase the midday burst I have?

I have 2 x 54W T5 HO over a 55g tank ( about 18" deep)
I have 1 bulb on for 2.5 hours, then two bulbs for a 2 hour burst, and then 2.5 hours with 1 bulb. This is to have some period of high light in the middle for a midday burst without growing algae.

Posted this question on TPT but didn't get any response. Hopefully someone on here can help.


Thanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Your lights should be powerful enough for those plants assuming the lights are of decent quality and are sitting on the top of the tank (rather than elevated above it). I'd increase the duration of light though 7 hours total is slightly on the skimpy side. 8-9 hours like that should work well.

A. reineckii is tolerant of medium-low lighting.


----------

